# Visa settlement spouse/CP (KOL req) next steps



## EhabOmar33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Dear All, 
we managed thank God, ( with the great help from this group members ) to get my Visa settlement spouse/CP (KOL req) last July 2012, we just moved mid September to the UK and passed the KoL couple of weeks ago, appreciate your help with these:
1)	It is my understanding that next step will be to apply using the SET (M) form, Please confirm.
2)	Will I still need to submit the documentation submitted before obtaining the settlement visa?
3)	My personal saving are still in overseas accounts, I did obtain balance statements ( 6 month), but the document is almost one month old, will this be an issue?
4)	I am booking for a premium appointment but no empty slot for the coming two months in any of the offices around the UK, any ideas how to work around this?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EhabOmar33 said:


> Dear All,
> we managed thank God, ( with the great help from this group members ) to get my Visa settlement spouse/CP (KOL req) last July 2012, we just moved mid September to the UK and passed the KoL couple of weeks ago, appreciate your help with these:
> 1)	It is my understanding that next step will be to apply using the SET (M) form, Please confirm.


Yes.



> 2)	Will I still need to submit the documentation submitted before obtaining the settlement visa?


Yes, updated where necessary (e.g. bank statement). Plus your KOL pass letter.



> 3)	My personal saving are still in overseas accounts, I did obtain balance statements ( 6 month), but the document is almost one month old, will this be an issue?


That should be ok.



> 4)	I am booking for a premium appointment but no empty slot for the coming two months in any of the offices around the UK, any ideas how to work around this?


Slots are released exactly 6 weeks in advance at midnight, and they go very quickly (usually within 10-15 min). So you need to stay up late, log in and grab a slot shortly after midnight.


----------



## EhabOmar33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Joppa, another questions:
1) I still do not have a solid job offer (only about a month in the UK), do you see this an issue, even if I provide an evidence for sufficient cash savings?

2)What is the reasonable savings that need to be presented, please note that we applied before the new rules (visa obtained before 9th July 2012).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EhabOmar33 said:


> Thanks Joppa, another questions:
> 1) I still do not have a solid job offer (only about a month in the UK), do you see this an issue, even if I provide an evidence for sufficient cash savings?


Is your spouse in work? Just show you are trying to find a job.



> 2)What is the reasonable savings that need to be presented, please note that we applied before the new rules (visa obtained before 9th July 2012).


You just need £111.45 left over each week after paying for housing (rent or mortgage) and council tax, which translates to a pre-tax income of around £14,000 a year. So if your savings comfortably exceeds that, you should be fine. People have been approved with less, but it's good to be above the borderline.


----------



## EhabOmar33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Is your spouse in work? Just show you are trying to find a job.
> 
> You just need £111.45 left over each week after paying for housing (rent or mortgage) and council tax., which translates to a pre-tax income of around £14,000 a year. So if your savings comfortably exceeds that, you should be fine. People have been approved with less, but it's good to be above the borderline.


Should the £14k per year multiplied by 3 years or 2.5


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EhabOmar33 said:


> Should the £14k per year multiplied by 3 years or 2.5


Neither. You are confusing with aspects of new rules.


----------



## EhabOmar33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Neither. You are confusing with aspects of new rules.


So if my rent is 650 I need to show a (650*12) + 14000 of saving to pass the mark


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EhabOmar33 said:


> So if my rent is 650 I need to show a (650*12) + 14000 of saving to pass the mark


Work out your weekly rent 650 x 12 ÷ 52 = 150.
Add your weekly council tax.
Add 111.45.
The total is the amount you must have each week (after tax).


----------



## EhabOmar33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Work out your weekly rent 650 x 12 ÷ 52 = 150.
> Add your weekly council tax.
> Add 111.45.
> The total is the amount you must have each week (after tax).


Thanx Joppa, on other note,do you advice to hold my ILR application till i have a job offer or proceed depending on my savings?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

EhabOmar33 said:


> Thanx Joppa, on other note,do you advice to hold my ILR application till i have a job offer or proceed depending on my savings?


It doesn't matter either way, provided you can meet the maintenance requirement.


----------



## EhabOmar33 (Oct 10, 2012)

Joppa said:


> It doesn't matter either way, provided you can meet the maintenance requirement.


Thanks Joppa,
Shall i take my wife and kids to the appointment or go alone?


----------

